# How many times a day



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm sorry. She is just so sweet and so pretty. Makes me wonder how many times a day do you tell yourself or your fluffs how cute they are. Or how pretty they are. Seriously in love
View attachment 23


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Love this question. I tell Pipper over and over and over how cute he is and that he's just "the cutest little guy in the whole world". Seriously though...maltese have the cutest little faces ever!!!!! :wub: I don't think any other breed can even compare at all. Maybe I'm just biased????:blush:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Many, many, many times a day.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

The real question for me ... Who do you tell the most??? I have three beautiful babies and they are all precious. I have to remind myself that they are all extremely JEALOUS of each other! I tell Sophie, You will ALWAYS be mommy's baby. I tell Sammie, You will always be mommy's baby boy. AND Sydnie.. the most JEALOUS AND DEMANDING OF MY ATTENTION... You will always be mommy's baby. 

I have to tell them many times after I come home from work..I have such pretty babies!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Over and over...too many times to count!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am out of town this week and am watching my babies on the camera. I can't wait to get home and get the puppy love and kisses when I walk in the door. I just can't get enough of them!!


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

I tell her all that about every time I see her. Tell her that I love her so much and she is so cute. That she is my precious little angel from heaven. I feel like I tell her too much.lol. Hug and kiss her. I've only had her for 3 months. I don't think I have ever felt so much in love with a dog.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart:All day and all night long.:heart: 

Sophie Ann is adorable .:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When I look at my girls I often wonder why God blessed me so very much, I love my girls more then I have words. My girls are told over and over how much I love them. Every morning I can't wait to spend my days with them:wub:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*smiles*



Gabbee15 said:


> I'm sorry. She is just so sweet and so pretty. Makes me wonder how many times a day do you tell yourself or your fluffs how cute they are. Or how pretty they are. Seriously in love
> View attachment 23


I tell my baby everytime I look at her, I actually sing it to her "who's the prettiest baby in the whole world" "you are" I started believing she understands, I see her blush and smile each time I sing it .. Okay, maybe she's embarrassed by my singing this... especially when we are in a grocery store LOL


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> Love this question. I tell Pipper over and over and over how cute he is and that he's just "the cutest little guy in the whole world". Seriously though...maltese have the cutest little faces ever!!!!! :wub: I don't think any other breed can even compare at all. Maybe I'm just biased????:blush:


No not biased just lucky he's yours


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably a 100 times a day!! LOL


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I love morning and evening cuddles. The zoom zooms, and the way they watch me. Like okay, what's next. Heart melt.


----------

